# Downloadable Factory Service Manuals



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Get them while they last:

http://www.iposer.com/TBO/Nissan & Infinity FSMs/

Lew


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

hey do u have anyother manuals, or do u know of a place to download manuals for like hondas and other things


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

i cant get the zips to open, it says invalid zip type so iono bout them tell me if anyone else can get them open


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

They open for me using Windows XP built-in decoder.

Lew


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

hhhmmm im using winzip so iono


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah they're not working with winzip....


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I just downloaded WinZip, and it opened the 2002 Altima manual without any problems.

Lew


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

yea i grabed a bunch and they didnt work(when i was at work) but now they seem to be working, may juss be downloading problems, thankz for the freebies


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for that!! you just saved me over $500AU.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> I just downloaded WinZip, and it opened the 2002 Altima manual without any problems.
> 
> Lew



it won't work with the skyline one and another one for some reason. it says the file is corrupt


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

YOU RULE, THANKS FOR POSTING!!!


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Get them while they last:
> 
> http://www.iposer.com/TBO/Nissan & Infinity FSMs/
> 
> Lew


well i need to download the A32 one again as my HDD crashed and took it with it. it says that the page cant be displayed now so is there somewhere else i can download from?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

maximus said:


> well i need to download the A32 one again as my HDD crashed and took it with it. it says that the page cant be displayed now so is there somewhere else i can download from?


Try http://www.phatg20.net/ You must join to download them.

Lew


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for that.


----------

